# Travel.hawaii.gov - “verification in process”, still OK?



## luv_maui (Dec 2, 2020)

So we uploaded my negative Covid test and the Hawaii website states “Covid negative” in status column.  However, my wife’s status says “verification in process”.  Website defines it as “the test results needs to be read manually, either by the airport screener (traveler to show a hard copy or on digital device of test result to screener ) or test verifier”.

1) has anyone else gotten this status and it was fine by showing the hard copy once Arriving in Hawaii?

I tried calling them without any success and certainly did not get a call back.

Obviously don’t want to arrive and then be told we have to quarantine or come home.  Hopeful to visit MKO end of this week.


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2020)

We had that and I first uploaded my whole test report instead of just the first page. After I uploaded just the first page that file said COVID Negative.  I think my wife even uploaded a non pdf and I uploaded her file as a pdf and then that file said COVID negative.

I would check if there is anything different between the file that got the COVID Negative and the Verification in progress file. You can upload a file again. I think my wife uploaded the wrong file 3 times before I caught the mistake and uploaded the correct one.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Dec 2, 2020)

If you have access to a printer carry a hard copy also. We needed it when landed at KOA.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui (Dec 2, 2020)

slip said:


> We had that and I first uploaded my whole test report instead of just the first page. After I uploaded just the first page that file said COVID Negative.  I think my wife even uploaded a non pdf and I uploaded her file as a pdf and then that file said COVID negative.
> 
> I would check if there is anything different between the file that got the COVID Negative and the Verification in progress file. You can upload a file again. I think my wife uploaded the wrong file 3 times before I caught the mistake and uploaded the correct one.


I’ll double check but believe i uploaded the same 1 pager for both of us. Did you see how to delete the bad files?  I didn’t.


----------



## JanT (Dec 2, 2020)

When we came to MKO right after Hawaii first reopened with a negative test (we arrived 10/17) , our Safe Travels files both said, "Pending Verification" after we uploaded them and still said that until we got to HNL and the tests were manually checked.  We had the QR code up on our phones AND had a hard copy of our negative test results.  They wanted to see the hard copy and once they saw that and verified everything, our Safe Travels file finally said we were good to go.  

I think as long as you have a hard copy in your hand that shows you had the negative results by the time you boarded your flight that you should be fine.  It appears that's what the website is telling you - that they want to manually review your test results.  So, you're probably good to go.

I had actually forgotten you were coming to MKO, @luv_maui.  Well not really forgotten but I didn't think we'd be here when you arrived.  But, since we extended our trip through the 12th we'll still be here!  Another TUGGER meet-up?  I think I have one last baking session in me.  LoL


----------



## sjsharkie (Dec 2, 2020)

You will be fine as long as you have evidence of your negative test at the airport. As others have mentioned, having a paper copy will help in the event you have mobile device challenges when they check.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> I’ll double check but believe i uploaded the same 1 pager for both of us. Did you see how to delete the bad files?  I didn’t.



I didn’t delete any. I probably had 4 or 5 files on there that didn’t verify. I stopped uploading as soon as we each had a COVID Negative and then the QR code.


----------



## luv_maui (Dec 2, 2020)

JanT said:


> When we came to MKO right after Hawaii first reopened with a negative test (we arrived 10/17) , our Safe Travels files both said, "Pending Verification" after we uploaded them and still said that until we got to HNL and the tests were manually checked.  We had the QR code up on our phones AND had a hard copy of our negative test results.  They wanted to see the hard copy and once they saw that and verified everything, our Safe Travels file finally said we were good to go.
> 
> I think as long as you have a hard copy in your hand that shows you had the negative results by the time you boarded your flight that you should be fine.  It appears that's what the website is telling you - that they want to manually review your test results.  So, you're probably good to go.
> 
> I had actually forgotten you were coming to MKO, @luv_maui.  Well not really forgotten but I didn't think we'd be here when you arrived.  But, since we extended our trip through the 12th we'll still be here!  Another TUGGER meet-up?  I think I have one last baking session in me.  LoL


THANK YOU!  Good to know if I can’t get it to show negative that my hard copy will work, but will try to upload it until it shows negative.


----------



## luv_maui (Dec 2, 2020)

slip said:


> I didn’t delete any. I probably had 4 or 5 files on there that didn’t verify. I stopped uploading as soon as we each had a COVID Negative and then the QR code.


Excellent, was worried too many uploads will confuse them.


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Excellent, was worried too many uploads will confuse them.



We had a hard copy also but never needed it. Since we both did get COVID Negative and then our QR codes.


----------



## luv_maui (Dec 3, 2020)

slip said:


> We had a hard copy also but never needed it. Since we both did get COVID Negative and then our QR codes.


Well.... tried uploading my wife’s negative test results 1 page PDF for the 8th time.  Last one now states outside 72 hr window!  Still a little nervous that the negative Covid test not being accepted, but helps a LOT that JanT got thru with the hard copy.


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Well.... tried uploading my wife’s negative test results 1 page PDF for the 8th time.  Last one now states outside 72 hr window!  Still a little nervous that the negative Covid test not being accepted, but helps a LOT that JanT got thru with the hard copy.



Definitely bring the hard copy. It may take a couple of minutes longer but you will get through.


----------



## luv_maui (Dec 3, 2020)

slip said:


> Definitely bring the hard copy. It may take a couple of minutes longer but you will get through.



Thank you so much. It really eases my tension / anxiety somewhat when I can tell my wife that JanT had the same “verification in process” and showed the hard copy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Dec 3, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Well.... tried uploading my wife’s negative test results 1 page PDF for the 8th time.  Last one now states outside 72 hr window!  Still a little nervous that the negative Covid test not being accepted, but helps a LOT that JanT got thru with the hard copy.


Were you uploading a pdf or a screenshot? The screenshot is the wrong resolution.

Anyway I am sure that it will be fine once you are there with the hard copy. Kauai also wanted us to log into our safetravels account and show them the results from there. Good luck!


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2020)

I uploaded the whole 3 page report on my wife’s and that took. I was trying a bunch of things at that point.
Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## luv_maui (Dec 3, 2020)

klpca said:


> Were you uploading a pdf or a screenshot? The screenshot is the wrong resolution.
> 
> Anyway I am sure that it will be fine once you are there with the hard copy. Kauai also wanted us to log into our safetravels account and show them the results from there. Good luck!


Ok, so I discovered two different PDFs on Carbon health.  Mine passed with the simple PDF, but wife needed the detailed PDF.  So both of us now have negative test results and our QR code’s so we are good to go!  Just need our friends joining us to be good too.  We will be at MKO tomorrow night.  When’s the small tugged get together, socially distanced with masks of course?


----------



## klpca (Dec 3, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Ok, so I discovered two different PDFs on Carbon health.  Mine passed with the simple PDF, but wife needed the detailed PDF.  So both of us now have negative test results and our QR code’s so we are good to go!  Just need our friends joining us to be good too.  We will be at MKO tomorrow night.  When’s the small tugged get together, socially distanced with masks of course?


Sadly, I will wish you guys well from afar! But check with @JanT to see what's up. Enjoy your time at MKO. I would much rather be riding this covid spike out over there then on the mainland!


----------



## JanT (Dec 3, 2020)

So glad you found that and can breathe a sigh of relief.  

I think there are currently 3 TUGGERS here at KoOlina - @frank808, @amy241, and myself @JanT.  @Kapolei, @NiteMaire, @PearlCity live nearby so perhaps they will be able to join us.  Early in the week is better for us so I suggest Monday or Tuesday @ 7 pm if that would work for others.  Looking forward to meeting y’all.




luv_maui said:


> Ok, so I discovered two different PDFs on Carbon health.  Mine passed with the simple PDF, but wife needed the detailed PDF.  So both of us now have negative test results and our QR code’s so we are good to go!  Just need our friends joining us to be good too.  We will be at MKO tomorrow night.  When’s the small tugged get together, socially distanced with masks of course?


----------



## JanT (Dec 3, 2020)

Wish you were here, too @klpca.  It’s so nice here and I don’t want to go home.  LoL



klpca said:


> Sadly, I will wish you guys well from afar! But check with @JanT to see what's up. Enjoy your time at MKO. I would much rather be riding this covid spike out over there then on the mainland!


----------



## klpca (Dec 3, 2020)

JanT said:


> Wish you were here, too @klpca.  It’s so nice here and I don’t want to go home.  LoL


We just canceled our last 2020 trip. What can you do? I wish that I had been like you guys and never left Ko Olina!


----------



## frank808 (Dec 3, 2020)

I a good with whatever date for a meetup and 7pm is good for me.  Will make space for Jan's awesome cakes!!!


----------



## JanT (Dec 3, 2020)

I know you were disappointed to have to cancel your trip.  Hopefully, you will get to take it sooner than later.

I truly don’t want to go home but real life demands await and we have to deal with them. But, I’m trying to get our recently purchased weeks into the Marriott and II systems so we could potentially come back at least part of the winter. I’m not real hopeful we could make it work with the current requirements though.

But, hopefully we can all meet up here (or elsewhere) again some day.  How great it would be to meet up in Aruba or someplace equally as wonderful.




klpca said:


> klpca said:
> 
> 
> > We just canceled our last 2020 trip. What can you do? I wish that I had been like you guys and never left Ko Olina!


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Ok, so I discovered two different PDFs on Carbon health.  Mine passed with the simple PDF, but wife needed the detailed PDF.  So both of us now have negative test results and our QR code’s so we are good to go!  Just need our friends joining us to be good too.  We will be at MKO tomorrow night.  When’s the small tugged get together, socially distanced with masks of course?



That’s awesome. I know the feeling. It was great when mine finally took and we both had our QR code’s. That’s pretty much what I did, try different uploads.

You are good to go now! 

If any of you make it to Waikiki let me know. I’m still on Molokai until Sunday. I know work will be rough after two weeks off and the holidays coming so I probably won’t make it out to MKO.


----------



## luv_maui (Dec 5, 2020)

JanT said:


> So glad you found that and can breathe a sigh of relief.
> 
> I think there are currently 3 TUGGERS here at KoOlina - @frank808, @amy241, and myself @JanT.  @Kapolei, @NiteMaire, @PearlCity live nearby so perhaps they will be able to join us.  Early in the week is better for us so I suggest Monday or Tuesday @ 7 pm if that would work for others.  Looking forward to meeting y’all.


We made it!  Once off the plane, maybe 5 minutes to get QR code checked.  But quite the line behind us.  I’m open for whatever works for JanT, Amy , Frank, and any other TUGGERS to get together.  So is Monday or Tuesday free for everyone?  Either night works for us.

Plane did arrive 30 minutes late due to departing SEA late, and we hit rush traffics driving to MKO, so about an hour drive, and then slow check in line then just missed 7pm closure if one restaurant here then 75-90 minute wait at other restaurant on property so found some pizza place close by via car.  Still need to settle in, go get groceries, etc.  texted for pool reservation but no response back yet.  Maybe will walk the property this morning since never stayed here before but pretty xmas lights up.


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2020)

Glad everything worked out, Now you can enjoy!! Aloha!


----------

